# Fiancee Visa



## PhloooooIsFlo

Dear All, 

Hello, I have 1 question, is it possible to get Fiancee Visa in NZ like in the US ? Coz if I read on the immigration website, there is only ; husband, wife, defacto or civil union partner of a New Zealand citizen or resident. 
What is defacto or civil union partner here mean?

Thank you 
-Flo


----------



## topcat83

PhloooooIsFlo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Hello, I have 1 question, is it possible to get Fiancee Visa in NZ like in the US ? Coz if I read on the immigration website, there is only ; husband, wife, defacto or civil union partner of a New Zealand citizen or resident.
> What is defacto or civil union partner here mean?
> 
> Thank you
> -Flo


Hi Flo

You need to prove that you and your fiancee have been in a relationship for 2 years - you don't have to be married. I believe the civil union partnership is usually used by couples in same-sex relationships who choose to legally formalise their partnership.


----------



## PhloooooIsFlo

topcat83 said:


> Hi Flo
> 
> You need to prove that you and your fiancee have been in a relationship for 2 years - you don't have to be married. I believe the civil union partnership is usually used by couples in same-sex relationships who choose to legally formalise their partnership.



Hello topcat 

Thank you for the quick reply..

Oh ok... actually we're still bf-gf not yet a fiancee, been together for more than 2 years. Can I put that on Points Indicator (section Partner) ?? He's new zealand citizen.
How do we give a proof that we've been together for 2 years?

Thank's alot


----------



## cinders

Hi Flo, you'll find all the information under the Family Stream/Partnership Visa on the Immigration NZ website. Alternatively, if you don't qualify for that, have a look at the 2yr work visa under Temporary Work/Requirements/Family Stream. (Sorry, I can't post links yet but its all easily available on the website: immigration.govt.nz).

The points indicator is for the Skilled Migrant category so wouldn't apply to you if you are applying based on your partner's NZ citizenship.

For evidence of our relationship, we provided rental agreement in both names, joint bank statements, a few of photographs, wedding invitations/Christmas Cards to both of us and a letter outlining our relationship history. You could also include letters of support from your family members.

Good luck


----------



## PhloooooIsFlo

cinders said:


> Hi Flo, you'll find all the information under the Family Stream/Partnership Visa on the Immigration NZ website. Alternatively, if you don't qualify for that, have a look at the 2yr work visa under Temporary Work/Requirements/Family Stream. (Sorry, I can't post links yet but its all easily available on the website: immigration.govt.nz).
> 
> The points indicator is for the Skilled Migrant category so wouldn't apply to you if you are applying based on your partner's NZ citizenship.
> 
> For evidence of our relationship, we provided rental agreement in both names, joint bank statements, a few of photographs, wedding invitations/Christmas Cards to both of us and a letter outlining our relationship history. You could also include letters of support from your family members.
> 
> Good luck


Hi Cinders, 
Thank you for your reply  
Ow so I don't need to apply Points Indicator for Partner's nz citizenship? Will i still be able to work in NZ under partner visa?
How long is the process for partnership visa?
I'm still curious to apply Skilled Migrant tho' 

-Flo


----------



## cinders

PhloooooIsFlo said:


> Hi Cinders,
> Thank you for your reply
> Ow so I don't need to apply Points Indicator for Partner's nz citizenship? Will i still be able to work in NZ under partner visa?
> How long is the process for partnership visa?
> I'm still curious to apply Skilled Migrant tho'
> 
> -Flo


Its going to depend on your circumstances as to which is the most appropriate visa for you. The partnership visa is designed for those of us in a long-term & stable relationship with a NZer - I didn't look into the Skilled Migrant as I qualified for the partnership visa and it was the most straightforward option for me. 

There are timeframes somewhere on the immigration website relating to the visa application processing times. My application took 3.5months to process back in 2009 - it can be quicker than that, or longer, it is dependent on each individual's circumstances. (e.g. if there are any medical issues, the application is referred to the Medical Assessor to review, which happened in my case). 

And, yes, you can work and/or study in NZ if you are granted Permanent Residency based on a partnership visa.


----------



## PhloooooIsFlo

cinders said:


> Its going to depend on your circumstances as to which is the most appropriate visa for you. The partnership visa is designed for those of us in a long-term & stable relationship with a NZer - I didn't look into the Skilled Migrant as I qualified for the partnership visa and it was the most straightforward option for me.
> 
> There are timeframes somewhere on the immigration website relating to the visa application processing times. My application took 3.5months to process back in 2009 - it can be quicker than that, or longer, it is dependent on each individual's circumstances. (e.g. if there are any medical issues, the application is referred to the Medical Assessor to review, which happened in my case).
> 
> And, yes, you can work and/or study in NZ if you are granted Permanent Residency based on a partnership visa.


Aha! I got your point here now Well, do we have to show them our bank account, etc? And as for the proof that we're in a relationship, can we put like the itinerary we had for visiting each other? 
Oh ya, 1 more question, were you both already fiancee when you're applying the PR? Coz we're only bf-gf atm  

Thanks


----------



## cinders

PhloooooIsFlo said:


> Aha! I got your point here now Well, do we have to show them our bank account, etc? And as for the proof that we're in a relationship, can we put like the itinerary we had for visiting each other?
> Oh ya, 1 more question, were you both already fiancee when you're applying the PR? Coz we're only bf-gf atm
> 
> Thanks


Yes, include airline ticket stubs/itineraries etc, anything that shows a history of your relationship. You could also contact NZ Immigration directly to enquire as to the best partnership visa type for you (temporary work visa or permanent residence) if you haven't been living together for at least 12 months. The NZ immigration website really is a goldmine of info.

We were married when we applied (and together for a long time) so had lots of evidence as I keep everything!!


----------



## cinders

here's the link I was trying to post earlier - Family Categories


----------



## PhloooooIsFlo

Ah thanks alot for the information 
I will need to discuss about it with him first ^^ But since we're not engaged yet, I think Skilled Migrant Category sounds suit to me  But let's see  Plan to try my luck next year - Feb. If nothing changed, maybe I'll try Skilled Migrant 
Btw, where do you live at now in NZ? Main Island? I'm sure you must be very happy to live in there with the whole fam


----------

